# Luella's Bunnikin Blog



## LuellaJean (May 24, 2011)

Hello y'all, I'm Luella. I live in Texas with my husband Ryan, our son Rey, our 2 dogs Luke and Owen, and my bunnies Speedy and Sweetie. My husband is a police officer and he works third shift, so me and the bunnikins hang out a lot together in the evenings. I work full time in the dental field, and I'm working on going to dental hygiene school. 

This is my favorite picture of me and Speedy, LOL







He's very tolerant of me and my insanity. 

Here's one of me and the boys when they were smaller. Man they got big fast! 






And I know this is ridiculous, but I wanted pics of them in my cowboy boots... it's a Texas thing! 






They actually liked it in there! LOL!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 28, 2011)

aww very cute! I love the boot photos!


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

Sweetie likes to surf the net with me! Here we are on eBay, I'll try to get one of him on RO soon!


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

I made a banner! And then I realized I have to pay $25 for it to be visible on all of my posts...


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 1, 2011)

So yesterday I made an enclosure for the boys in the living room because it is already ungodly hot in Texas. I used their ex pen and the furniture and my weak spot was between the couches, so I just stuffed a towel into the cushions on the couches and let 'em loose. They were having a fun time, binkying like crazy and chasing each other when the back door blew open and in came the dogs :shock: Owen (Boston terrier) is all too interested in the buns and he jumped over the towel and ran to me. The bunnies went berserk! They ran for cover in their play tunnel I had out and I yelled at Owen and back over the towel and out the door he went. My other dog, Luke, doesn't care much about the bunnies and didn't even try to come close to them. So after Owen left I went to comfort the buns and Speedy was fine, he came out and thumped at me but Sweetie was still in panic mode so he ran and jumped over the towel h34r2 and straight under the couch. Ugh. So I sent my son under the couch for him, poor bun! So! Lesson learned: make sure the dogs are LOCKED outside and make the castle walls taller. I could not believe that little 2 pound Sweetie could jump the towel. I think all 3 of us had a heart attack! anic:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2011)

*LuellaJean wrote: *


> Sweetie likes to surf the net with me! Here we are on eBay, I'll try to get one of him on RO soon!


This photo DEFINITELY belongs in this thread:

Caught in the act!

and may I use this one for a Caption Contest?


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes ma'am you may! I would be honored!!! Do you just want to copy/paste it or do you want me to send you the link?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2011)

I will copy and paste it.  I'm lining them up for the next few weeks over the summer. That way they are ready to post!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## myheart (Jun 1, 2011)

Such cute bunnies!!! I love the pic of them in your boots. Can't wait to see more pics and read more about them.

I'm surprised you would get any sleep with your husband being a police officer and working third shift. I think I would be a wreck after one week of worrying about him all night if I were you. He must have been doing this shift for a while, huh?

Good for you going to school soon! How did you pick becoming adental hygienist?


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Janet! I'm slightly obsessed with them! 

And Ryan has been working third shift for 5-6 years now, and I've just learned to sleep alone- it's actually harder for me to sleep with him IN bed because he's more often not in bed and I'm used to having the extra room! LOL! And I just have to have faith that when it's your time to go, it's your time to go and so I try to focus on that and not worry about him. 

I've worked in dentistry (specifically oral surgery) for over 7 years now, and my mom has worked in dentistry since 1975, so it's kind of a family thing I guess. And being an assistant, which is what I am now, doesn't pay all that great! Being a dental hygienist however, can pay $35/hour + so since I like dentistry and taking care of people I figured I'd go that way- plus most hygienists work part time so that will help me have more time to be a bunny mommy and a mommy to my son.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 1, 2011)

Gave the boys kale, cilantro and parsley tonight- they liked it all! Don't worry, I didn't give them much since all three veggies are new to them. I've been giving them grapes but I figured I'd better get them on some veggies so they don't end up chubby bunnies! Oh, and they love raisins! They only get one or two a day, though.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 4, 2011)

I improved upon the boys' cage today! The company that makes their cage (Superpets) sells lots of other cages so I found some "replacement parts" for a different cage with the same dimensions so voila! Now they have a two story cage! And they are loving it!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 5, 2011)

Sitting watching the NBA finals and Next Food Network Star with my bunny boys! They make me so happy. :biggrin:


----------



## myheart (Jun 5, 2011)

It's strange that I didn't get any notifications that you posted, other wise I would have asked about how much your boys like the extra shelves to sit on. 

Good thing you are starting veggies out slowly. It's always good to find out how their tummies will handle it before its too late and their tummies are upset. 

Isn't it nice to watch tv with bunnies? My foster-boy, Oliver, was being a poo tonight and wouldn't sit with me, so I had to make-do with a kitty....


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 5, 2011)

They are loving their shelves, they're hopping up and down and all around. And they are loving the veggies! The whole bowl is gone within about 20 minutes- I'm wondering if I should give them veggies twice a day? And my buns weren't sitting with me, they were binkying all over the living room while I was watching. They're too busy to sit still these days! LOL!


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 5, 2011)

your bunny is my bunny, EXACTLY. They could be twins


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness you're right! Are Mimi's legs feeling better?


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 6, 2011)

They're not healed up yet but she's pretty much back to her old self, eating tons, and her legs & bum are nice and clean so they don't get infected. Thanks for asking!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 7, 2011)

I was whistling to my buns the other day and they had no idea what to think of it! Their ears were at full attention!


----------



## myheart (Jun 7, 2011)

That is so cute!! Reminds me of the time that I had my trio outside to play, and a bird made a strange sound. All three bunners perked their ears up... Made the cutest pic which easily became one of my favorites. 

Do you take your bunnies out very often? I don't take my kids out much anymore because of the fleas.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 7, 2011)

I take them out in the evenings when it's not 100 degrees outside. They love to dig in my backyard (which my husband hates teehee) and binky and eat the grass, etc. We had fleas a couple of summers ago so OMG that would be horrible!!!!!!!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 11, 2011)

Hubby brought home a couple little bamboo branches for the buns and they're having a blast destroying them!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuYof0Ug5R8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 21, 2011)

I scheduled the boys to be neutered... They will be dropped off by my hubby on Thursday afternoon and I will pick them up on Saturday. I've researched vets in my area and this doctor is the only one in his practice that operates on bunnies, and has been a vet for over 25 years and so has a lot of experience. I have 2 coworkers that go to this practice (for their dogs) and they have nothing but positive things to say about them, and the woman on the phone was very helpful. I'm so worried :nerves1 about the little guys going under anesthesia but they're really squabbling lately so I've got to get the hormones under control! And I haven't had 48 hours bunny-free since I got them in March so I'm going to be very lonely while my husband is at work Thursday and Friday night without my little loves to play with and hold. Send me some prayers and positive thoughts! :hug:

P.S. Does anyone know if they make bunnies wear "the cone of shame" after neutering?


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet resting buns! I love the "bunny flop"!!!!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just found this blog~ your bunnies are so adorable! Good luck on Thurs.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Helen!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 23, 2011)

* OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! *

My husband took the bunnies to the vet to drop them off in preparation for their neuter surgeries that were scheduled for tomorrow morning. The vet called me at work about an hour after he dropped them off to tell me that they had extra time so they decided to go ahead and do the surgery this afternoon instead of tomorrow, which is a big yay because I can pick them up tomorrow instead of Saturday! She also said they had already done Speedy's surgery and that he was already waking up from anesthesia and doing fine. They had already put Sweetie under anesthesia when they realized that he was in fact a SHE!!!!! :shock: OMG!!!!! She needed me to consent for the extra $18 for a spay since my husband had signed consents for 2 neuters. Thank God I took them when I did because there has been a recent history of humping and chasing and I really would love to have baby bunnies but I do not have the facilities or any experience in that and my husband would not be pleased! Plus! Incest! Ewwww! So anyway, I now have bunny brother and sister instead of brothers. What's funny is that the lady I got them from was a breeder so you would think she, of all people, would know how to sex bunnies!


----------



## myheart (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! Good for you making the appointments when you did!!! I hope you get some pain meds for when they come home, especially for your new little girl... 

I LOVE the floppy-bunny pics!! Just so cute!!! You are so lucky that they sit still long enough for you to get such nice pics of them.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so glad I didn't wait any longer for their surgeries. I will definately get pain meds- we'll see if I can get them to take it. 

Thanks on the pics! Those were taken at dusk on my iphone so they're kinda grainy but you can still see 'em pretty good.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, so since Sweetie has revealed HER true identity, and since I have no daughters or other female pets I decided I'd make a tutu for her to wear with her harness. A few dollars spent at the craft store, some hand sewing and a bit of hot glue later......


----------



## myheart (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG!! if that isn't the sweetest thing I have ever seen!!! 

Oh, I bet you already entered the sport-photo contest... You could have entered her new tutu-photo as a ballet dancer.  :biggrin:


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL that would be cute!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, I went a little teensy bit insane with the tutu idea.... and I made a few more for her! Here's a slideshow of her trying them all on. She acts like they're not even there! Yay!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 27, 2011)

Click on the thumbnail above to take you to the full slideshow.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 27, 2011)

I made a harness for Sweetie out of some grosgrain ribbon! YAY!


----------



## myheart (Jun 28, 2011)

You are so talented!!  Maybe it is a good thing that you finally have a little girl to sew for...


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! I enjoy crafty sewing stuff.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great blog! Your bunny's are really cute. I have had rabbits for years and the gender fairy has it many of us at one time or another. A couple of years ago I had sexed one of my flemish giants and decided on the name Honey Bun. One day I picked her up to check nails and there were things that shouldn't be there on a girl. His name now is HB.

Your buns probably would like a cage made out of the NIC panels, you can come up with a lot of variations.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love to do a cage out of NIC panels, but I have 2 dogs, one of which is terribly obsessed with the bunnies. I'm afraid he would terrorize them if they were on the floor in a NIC pen. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2011)

Luella, how big are your dogs? Can they jump over 2 grids high, i'm thinking make them a nice big cage then make like a fence to go around it. I kinda have that in my bunny room. Winston & Vega in one cage Daisy Mae in another. 

When I first go Winston & Vega, the two girls hated each other. I had to put Winston & Vega in my bedroom or they would have killed each other if they got out and poor Winston was getting picked on by Vega. Once I moved they had share a room. Now I have it separated with baby gates & a panel like board. It's hard to explain. I'll take a picture when I get home so you can see their set up. They have big cages that I don't worry because I am gone from 7am to about 6pm.

Susan


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 5, 2011)

My dogs are about 15 and 35 pounds. The big one isn't interested at all in the bunnikins- I let him out in the backyard while they're in their xpen and he just lays down and ignores them. The smaller one, a boston terrier, wants to lick them the couple of times I've let him sniff them (in hopes that he will calm down about them if he can get a good smell of them). I do have them in the office now, in a large cage on top of a table. The dogs' food bowls are in the office as well as their kennel and the doggie door for them to go to the backyard so it's really not feasible to lock them out of the office for any significant amount of time. And I really don't have anywhere else I could put them!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 5, 2011)

New pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






She's hiding in the grass! LOL!















He's very worn out after spending a couple hours in the backyard!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to say I'm just now seeing this blog for the first time - such cute bunnies. I love the picture of the bunnies in the boots- that is SUCH a Texas thing - now I have to buy some boots to do that with my babies.....

I'm so glad the neutering went ok....baby bunnies are fun - but not if they're unexpected!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Peg. You definitely have to do the boots! Only Texans understand it, LOL! 

And I haven't been that relieved in a long time! Both of them are doing so well! We've been joking that if they had babies they would have had 3 ears since Speedy & Sweetie are brother and sister. And I would LOVE to have babies but my husband would kill me! LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2011)

Are you still taking them out in this weather - or keeping them inside?

I was shocked the other day - I was outside and thinking, "Man...its almost cool.." - and then I looked at the bank as I drove by and it said it was 90 degrees out (and it was overcast).

I'd love to take mine out in the early mornings or early evenings but I'm a bit nervous about it...


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 5, 2011)

I take them out at dusk and put them in the shade. They aren't nearly as active as they were in May, but they still seem to enjoy it. When they flop out I bring them inside. LOL


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 10, 2011)

Owen (the dog) has finally decided he will be calm when he's near the bunnies so he has earned the privilege of being in the same room with them. The bunnies have decided that he's worthy of a sniff. 














If your bunnies don't have a tunnel of fun, they need one!!!






They also have a "fun house" as my son calls it!


----------



## myheart (Jul 10, 2011)

Just thought I would post the link to the condo that I always build for my kids. (just click on the blue words) I have built three of them already, and have started on the fourth for my Callie. You are able to adjust the shelf height to what ever you think your bunnies are capable of hopping up/down to. I had to do that with Zappa'scondo because she wasn't clearing the 'normal' shelfheight well enough. I have also put scraps of carpet in so the floor isn't so slippery, especially on the shelves. I am amazed at how much time they spend on the very top shelf just checking out thier surrounding. Don't forget, rabbits like to go 'up' as well as just hop around on the floor. 

If you need any advice on building one, let me know...

btw... I used the bottom floor-plan on this condo to build condos for my piggies. I also put in a shelf with a ramp so that they could enjoy a little party-deck.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a great link, now to find the money and the time to upgrade my furry masters quarters.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Luella! I followed to your blog from your post about the DIY harness you made. I'm a crafty, sewing kinda gal myself and I would looooove to know how you went about making the harness you made! My bun is pretty small right now but is still growing.. (He's a lionhead). I have been thinking about making him one for awhile but just can't figure out exactly how.. and don't wanna waste my money on the unattactive ones they sell at the petstores. . I just looked through all your pics and I have to say, your bunnies are adorable! Love the boot picture as well as their tunnel-o-fun! Gotta get one of those!


----------



## redjess (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the tutu picture is the cutest thing ever!! We just got a rabbit yesterday and on the way to meet Hopscotch my 11 year old asked if we could buy her a bunny dress. At this I laughed and told her I didn't think there were bunny dresses..... but now I know!! :biggrin: Oh I see a tutu in our future!


----------

